

Attention Suckers: Please Send Us Your Money - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-03-26/attention-suckers-please-send-us-your-money

======
wildpeaks
That article seem to misunderstand the point of Kickstarter and the present
situation: people aren't mad because they get no money from the sale of the
company, they're worried Facebook will ruin the vision of VR that the project
aimed to achieve.

